# Nausea a sign of labor??



## guestmama9911

I'm two weeks away form my theoretical due date and I've noticed that for the past few days I feel really nauseated, especially at night. Is this a normal precursor or am I coming down with something?


----------



## beaches1098

With all those hormones in there nausea is normal. Your body may just be getting ready. During labor many moms have nausea and vomitting from the hormone surge.


----------



## guestmama9911

Yay! Wouldn't that be fun if I vomited into my birthing pool???


----------



## 3TimeMomma

Nasuea vommitting was my sign with both of my first two pregnancies that labor was about to start. With my oldest, I was sick for two days, but didn't know that nasuea/vommitting was a sign...wish I had because she was 9 weeks early and they may have been able to do something before my water broke.

With my youngest, I started vommitting 3 hours before contractions started...as icky as that part is, I am sending you easy labor vibes!


----------



## guestmama9911

Thank you for the vibes!

My midwife is pretty insistent that most first time mommies give birth later rather than sooner, and she's going on a hiking trip in Southern Utah this week, but told me I can call her cell phone any time and she will drive up immediately if birth seem imminent. I don't want to sound mean but I think it would be funny if I did go into labor early and she had to come back down some mountain to get to me!

Since this is all so new I have no idea what to expect. I've never had any braxton hicks contractions, and unlike the books that all tell me babies move less in the last month because of lack of space, Connor is moving more now than ever, from one side of my belly to the other, poking at my cervix, my spine, my sides, my belly button, and I can watch an entire show of belly moving from side of side, rippling as he does his Olympic gymnastics routine. And I am so short of breath all the time, even after just showering!

But I hope he comes earlier rather than later, because I'm so anxious to meet this little person who has been commenting on my singing voice and music tastes for months now.


----------



## kristenburgess

I had some nausea in the two weeks leading up to labor with my last babe. It was really persistant and got worse at night. I could still eat well, I just always had a queasy feeling in my tummy.


----------



## firstlovesnbaby

I had nausea and then contrax 5 minutes apart for nearly 30 minutes around 38 weeks or so. I had it 4 days in a row, then it tappered off. I am still pregnant now at 40 weeks. So you never know. But hoping this is it for you, if you are ready


----------



## tryingitnatural

Now I am hope that it is a sign :LOL . I have felt queasy for a couple of days and not very hungry. In fact, today I just ate some chicken strips just to get something in my stomach b/c I didn't know if I was hungry or not all I felt was queasiness.







Anyone get that way you don't really know if your hungry or not and you eat just b/c you know your body needs fuel?


----------



## MamaFern

im also experiencing nausia and lack of appetite.. i thought maybe im getting sick, but it sort of feels baby related. im only 35 weeks though so i hope its not anything..i want to go to at least 37 weeks since im planning a homebirth.


----------



## melissa_honeybee

Whoa! I've been wondering the same thing! My due date is a week away and I've been feeling queasy and have thrown up a few times. I also feel completely wired and can hardly sleep at all. I have a feeling that it means labor is immenient, but don't know for sure!


----------

